# Interesting U12 website



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I see that we don't have any takers yet, for the U12 Stanza section of this forum. I like them, and found this website from Australia, where the U12's are called Pintaras. Check it out if you like: http://members.iinet.net.au/~mpot/Pintara/ They even have a five door hatch there.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

They're called Bluebirds in Europe... I've got both a 3-door and a 5-door, both hatchbacks. The 3-door is a 'SR' edition with turbo.

Nice cars. Too bad I didn't know they were called Stanzas in the States earlier, maybe I could get some effects from you


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh, here's a pic of my '86 Bluebird SR Turbo, CA18DET engine with 8 sparkplugs, intercooler, HKS dumpvalve, K&N filter, OMP steeringwheel and pedals.. and more to come... (Also getting a paintjob this winter, to Electron Blue).











Edit: The front is from a Sunny, nfi what it's called over the sea... Also removing the lists across the side to make it nicer after the paintjob.
Right now its nicely parked in my garage, waiting for me to weld it together in the back above the left "springhouse".. too bad the rust ate it, or nice luck for me who got it cheap because of that


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

*ALL the U12 Pintara/Stanza info you can handle*

Check out this Australian website.... www.antrx.com 

More than enough info about engine mods and EVERYTHING else to do with these cars too, and the people know what they are talking about!

P.S....They were/are called Blubirds here too.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Hawkon said:


> Oh, here's a pic of my '86 Bluebird SR Turbo, CA18DET engine with 8 sparkplugs, intercooler, HKS dumpvalve, K&N filter, OMP steeringwheel and pedals.. and more to come... (Also getting a paintjob this winter, to Electron Blue).
> 
> 
> Edit: The front is from a Sunny, nfi what it's called over the sea... Also removing the lists across the side to make it nicer after the paintjob.
> Right now its nicely parked in my garage, waiting for me to weld it together in the back above the left "springhouse".. too bad the rust ate it, or nice luck for me who got it cheap because of that


Do you have any pics of your engine bay. particularly the 8 spark plug setup, I thought only the ca20's had that feature.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

The engine is not the original in this car... My believes is it's from a bluebird skyline...  (heard of one with originally 8 sparkplugs and a supportive coil). I do not have this coil, though... hence the holes are temp plugged.

here, you can barely see the extra set of holes for the plugs infront of the engine... will take more pics soon.










PS: It's not a CA18DET engine, its a CA18ET, my mistake.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Hawkon said:


> PS: It's not a CA18DET engine, its a CA18ET, my mistake.



Ok, i was about to freak out if there was a det with 2 plugs/cyl. that valve cover kind of looks like it belongs on the VG30E, and it looks like your camera has a red flash  ! Got any specs on it?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Ok, i was about to freak out if there was a det with 2 plugs/cyl. that valve cover kind of looks like it belongs on the VG30E, and it looks like your camera has a red flash  ! Got any specs on it?


Spec's on the camera or the engine? 

I just got the ride, and I really haven't digged in the info on it... it also lacked the service listings, wich makes it nearly impossible to track down unless I contact Nissan Norge... 

I'm about to do a repair on the clutch's slave cylinder, so I will check if the engine's got anything printed on it... I'll also check with my cousin who works at a nissan's dealer and see if he can dig up some info on it.

What's a VG30E, btw?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

VG30E is the engine that's in my brother's '85 300z, i just thought it was wierd that the valve cover's looked fat and bulky for only housing one cam.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/85184423/89938963kGFhKf


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> VG30E is the engine that's in my brother's '85 300z, i just thought it was wierd that the valve cover's looked fat and bulky for only housing one cam.
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/85184423/89938963kGFhKf


no way if theres a twincam in there  or hey, maybe that's why the gearbox is a bit hard to work with? 

you could get a twincam engine from a 200sx on this cars though... you just had to fidle with the fly wheel... or go for a new gearbox/clutch aswell, heh.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Here's a pic of my front, btw... originally from a sunny


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Do you have any pics of your engine bay. particularly the 8 spark plug setup, I thought only the ca20's had that feature.


all the ca series motors had the 8 plug option i have seen a ca20 that only had 4 plugs but it had the bungs in the head where the plug holed could be drilled out and tapped


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

turbo2 said:


> all the ca series motors had the 8 plug option i have seen a ca20 that only had 4 plugs but it had the bungs in the head where the plug holed could be drilled out and tapped


Yeah, I got to know that now, althoug my CA20E engine does not!
My question is then; is it possible to take out these plugs and put sparkies in there and fix'em up with a coil?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Pintara was the Australian produced U12 Stanza/ Bluebird and was actually exported back to Japan, although Nissan stopped manufacturing in Australia in 92. Then all U13 were called Bluebirds and then in 93 the US produced model was the Altima. The Sunny is the Sentra in the US. Also the additional spark plugs could be configured in with the right pickup trigger, harness, and coils. But it would be alot of work for not much gain.

Troy


----------

